# New tools!!!!



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Just ordered myself a Columbia closet monster handle, 2" and 3" nail spotters and 3' - 5' handle, all columbia baby! and i threw in a portercable sander, you know, for good measure. :thumbup:

Thanks to donnie at walltools for taking the time to deal with my questions!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Christmas came early - good choices!:thumbup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*2 words : columbia rules !*

Goood choice !! Another member in the columbia wagon ! You will love your closet monster ! First 5 min , it will be weird having a small handle but after , its a charm !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My new tool . :thumbup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Christmas before time*

Is should receive my new angle box , my 2,5 anglehead and a couple of handle in the middle of the week :thumbup: all columbia from walltools , you'r right about donnie from walltools he is one of a kind , all my question were well answered , you see the difference when someone love his job .brandon and donnie are in that category. You can't go wrong with customer service like that . (Aaron columbia)( donnie, brandon walltools) are by far the source if you have a question to ask .


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

BAH! my tools were "scheduled" to arrive today according to UPS, I called them just now at the END of the day as I waited around my house ALL day missing work to make sure I could sign for them and all that crap, now they are saying they MIGHT arrive tomorrow! BAHHHh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

MacDry said:


> BAH! my tools were "scheduled" to arrive today according to UPS, I called them just now at the END of the day as I waited around my house ALL day missing work to make sure I could sign for them and all that crap, now they are saying they MIGHT arrive tomorrow! BAHHHh!!!!!!!!


I know the feeling, especially when you know if you don't get to use them that day it might be 2 weeks before you get another chance......then you just stare at them each day all nice and shiny just wondering what they will be like to use.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Just pick up a sweet deal..tapetech bazooka. 10.12 inch box.corner box. 3 in angle head.2 pumps.box filler and gooseneck..2 flat box handles.and extrablades.and anglehead handle..800 buck a few years old all tapetech all mint..older man his health went bad had to shut down business he had sense the 70s verry sad nice guy.selling house and everything.his business name was..p.w Drywal and painting did all comerical in virgins many moored knowes them.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

UPS wants me to sit around my house for today and tomorrow incase my package shows up!!!!!

Grats smisner you lucky bugger


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

smisner50s said:


> Just pick up a sweet deal..tapetech bazooka. 10.12 inch box.corner box. 3 in angle head.2 pumps.box filler and gooseneck..2 flat box handles.and extrablades.and anglehead handle..800 buck a few years old all tapetech all mint..older man his health went bad had to shut down business he had sense the 70s verry sad nice guy.selling house and everything.his business name was..p.w Drywal and painting did all comerical in virgins many moored knowes them.


That is a good score - way to go


----------

